# Meguiars APC



## alwyn (Feb 1, 2007)

Any idea where you can buy this in NI.(Megs all purpose cleaner) Tried to order it from clean your car but they said postage would be big for a heavy item. I live in portadown.

Thanks


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Don't think there is anywhere you can get it in N.I. I get my bulk meguiars products from cleanandshiny  I ordered a gallon sized container of last touch, some trim tape and a bottle of CG wet mirror finish and the P&P was £5.95 

Clarke


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

AC Components in Portadown are megs agents. They are getting 1 gallon orders for me tell them exactly what you want and they will get it. Plus they do their own brand which is very good...

Go into the side showroom ask for Cedrick or Johney


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

ni minis in ballymena do the megs detailer range, my mate alan got a gallon of last touch off them for £20.


----------



## alwyn (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Guys,

This is brilliant. Yes AC components are close to me.
Day off tomorrow. Will detail the car. First day on PC and will give them a call.


----------

